# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  РАК и СОДА

## Махабхарата дас

Pак и содa  
(читаем и запоминаем, рассказываем другим!)

Рак - грибковое заболевание и оно излечимо! 
Предлагаем вашему вниманию перевод статьи Дэвида Айка, оригинал которой на английском вы можете найти на сайте davidicke.com 

Цифры, конечно, впечатляющие. Восемь миллионов людей умирает ежегодно от рака во всем мире, только в США – это более пол миллиона. Ожидаемый рост смертности к 2030 году – 12 миллионов. Рак является самой распространенной причиной смерти в возрастной группе до 85 лет. В Штатах от этой болезни умирает каждый четвертый человек. Каждый четвертый! Мы лишились многих своих свобод, когда согласились, чтобы нас «защищали от терроризма», люди продолжают болеть и умирать от недугов, которые элитные семьи и их фармацевтические картели отказываются лечить.
 Я уже рассказывал в своей рассылке от 9 августа, что некий доктор Ричард Дэй, глава организации Запланированное родительство, которая занимается евгеникой и контролируется Рокфеллерами, выступал перед докторами в 1969 году в Питтсбурге, рассказывая им о приближающейся трансформации глобального общества. Он попросил докторов выключить записывающие устройства и не делать заметки пока он будет оглашать длинный список запланированных мер по изменению глобального общества. Но один из врачей все же записал, что нам готовят в рамках этого проекта социальной инженерии и потом сделал эту информацию достоянием общественности.
Теперь, 40 лет спустя, мы можем увидеть воочию, насколько аккуратными оказались предсказания Ричарда Дэя. Почему я упоминаю этот факт? Потому, что на том конференции в 1969 году Ричард Дэй заявил: «Мы сейчас можем вылечить любой вид рака. Вся информация содержится в фонде Рокфеллера и может быть обнародована при наличии соответствующего решения». Дэй в частности сказал, что если люди будут медленно умирать «от рака или от чего-нибудь еще», то это сможет замедлить темпы прироста населения… Эти люди поступают так, потому, что у них напрочь отсутствует душа.
 Фармацевтический бизнес не ставит перед собой целью излечить рак. Зачем излечивать болезнь, если можно скачивать деньги за борьбу с симптомами. При этом совсем не обязательно рассказывать доверчивым пациентам, что яды химиотерапии убивают как раковые, так и здоровые клетки, и в результате самого человека. Я думаю, это делается даже не ради денег… Элита хочет сократить население, поэтому, надо, чтобы люди страдали и умирали раньше времени.
 А если какой-нибудь врач вдруг открывает действенный способ лечения рака, то он сразу же попадает под обстрел медицинского истеблишмента и официальных структур. Один из тех, кто открыто пошел против системы – это итальянец Тулио Симончини.На него началась травля со всех сторон и его на три года упекли в тюрьму, потому что он начал успешно лечить людей на последних стадиях рака. Его преступление заключалось в том, что он понял, что злокачественные опухоли – это разросшийся грибок кандиды (дрожжеподобный грибок, имеющий паразитарную природу, живет даже в организме здоровых людей; сильный иммунитет держит кандиду под контролем, но если организм ослаблен, грибок распространяется по телу и вызывает злокачественные опухоли).

  Вот, что мой друг, Майк Ламберт из клиники Шен, говорит о кандиде: «Грибки и особенно кандида живут за счет тела хозяина. Этому организму, как и любому другому паразиту, для воспроизведения нужен хозяин. Продукты жизнедеятельности кандиды ослабляют иммунную систему и приводят к тому, что человек чувствует себя плохо как физически, так и психически». Туллио Симончини считает, что рак и есть разросшийся грибок кандиды и что традиционное объяснение природы рака совершенно неправильное. Будучи сам специалистом в области онкологии и метаболических нарушений, он пошел против интеллектуального конформизма традиционной медицины, против традиционных методов «лечения» глобальной эпидемии рака.

 Он решил говорить своим пациентам правду, а не повторять вызубренные в мединституте фразы. С того самого момента, как он начал заниматься медициной, Симончини понял, что рак лечат как-то неправильно:«Я видел как сильно страдают люди. В детском онкологическом отделении, в котором я работал, все дети умирали. У меня все сжималось внутри от вида бедных малышей, погибающих от химиотерапии и радиации«. Желание помочь пациентам привело его на поиски новых путей лечения этой болезни.

 Симончини решил отбросить все, что он знал об онкологии и начать собственное независимое исследование.
 Он обнаружил, что все виды рака проявляли себя одинаково, вне зависимости от того, в каком органе или ткани образовывалась опухоль. Все злокачественные новообразования были белого цвета. Симончини стал думать, на что похожа раковая опухоль. Грибок кандиды? Неужели то, что традиционная медицина считает неконтролируемым делением клеток – процесс, запускаемый самим организмом для защиты от кандидоза (молочницы)? 
Если отталкиваться от этого предположения, то развитие болезни протекает по следующему сценарию:Грибок кандиды, обычно контролируемый сильным иммунитетом, начинает размножаться в ослабленном организме и образует своеобразную «колонию».

  Когда какой-то орган заражается молочницей, иммунитет пытается защитить его от чужеродного вторжения. Иммунные клетка выстраивают защитный барьер из клеток организма. Именно это традиционная медицина называет раком. Считается, что распространение метастазов по организму – это расползание «злокачественных» клеток по органам и тканям.

 Но Симончини утверждает, что метастазы вызваны тем, что грибок кандиды расходится по организму. А грибки могут уничтожить только клетки нормально функционирующего иммунитета. Иммунная система - ключ к выздоровлению. С каждым годом количество заболевших раком возрастает. А не является ли это хорошо спланированной войной против иммунитета человека, войной, которая становится все более и более ожесточенной. Иммунитет ослабляется продуктами питания, пищевыми добавками, пестицидами и гербицидами, вакцинацией, электромагнитными и микроволновыми технологиями, фармацевтическими препаратами, стрессом современной жизни и т.п. 
Дети до двух лет получают около 25 прививок. А ведь в это время иммунитет только формируется! План Иллюминатов – массовая депопуляция через ослабление иммунной системы. А что отключает иммунитет быстрее всего? - Химиотерапия. 
Добавьте сюда еще радиотерапию.

  На сегодняшний день – это самые действенные методы по разрушению клеток организма. Самое современное общепризнанное «лечение» онкологии основывается на постулате (постулат – положение, которое, не будучи доказанным, принимается в силу теоретической или практической необходимости за истинное), что раковые клетки будут убиты раньше, чем здоровые клетки пациента. Ядовитые соединения химиотерапии убивают клетки иммунной системы. Но кандида-то никуда не девается.

 Обломки иммунной системы не в состоянии держать под контролем клетки кандиды. Грибок переселяется в другие органы и ткани. Рак расползается по организму. 
Те, кто вроде бы как выздоровели после хирургического вмешательства и химиотерапии всего навсего получили бомбу с часовым механизмом. 
Иммунитет разрушен. 
Появление рецидивов – дело времени. 
Другими словами: химиотерапия убивает людей, которых якобы должна лечить. Химиотерапия лечит только от инфекционного заболевания передающегося половым путем и называющимся жизнь. 
Для того, чтобы излечиться от рака, нам надо укрепить иммунитет, а не ослабить его. Когда Симончини понял, что рак имеет грибковую природу, он начал искать эффективный фунгицид. 
Но тогда же ему стало ясно, что противогрибковые препараты не работают.

   Кандида быстро мутирует и настолько приспосабливается к препарату, 
что даже начинает им питаться.
 Осталось только старое, проверенное, дешевое и доступное средство от грибковых - бикарбонат натрия.
Основной ингредиент пищевой соды. 
Почему-то грибок не может адаптироваться к бикарбонату натрия. Пациенты Симончини пьют содовый раствор или бикарбонат натрия вводится непосредственно на опухоль с помощью приспособления, напоминающего эндоскоп (длинная трубка, которую используют для просматривания внутренних органов). В 1983 году Симончини лечил одного итальянца по имени Геннаро Сангермано, которому врачи предрекали смерть через несколько месяцев от рака легких. 
Через непродолжительное время этот человек полностью вылечился. Рак исчез.

 Окрыленный успехом и с другими пациентами, Симончини представил свои данные итальянскому министерству здравоохранения,надеясь, что они начнут клинические исследования и проверят как работает его метод. Каково же было удивление Симончини, когда итальянский медицинский истеблишмент не только не рассмотрел его исследования, но и лишил его медицинской лицензии за лечение пациентов лекарствами, которые не были одобрены.

 Масс-медиа начали кампанию против Симончини, высмеивая его лично и обливая грязью его метод. А вскорости этот талантливый врач попал на три года в тюрьму за то, что якобы «убивал своих пациентов». Симончини был окружен со всех сторон. Медицинский истеблишмент заявил, что метод лечения онкологических заболеваний с помощью бикарбоната натрия является «бредовым» и «опасным». Это в то время, когда миллионы пациентов умирают мучительной смертью от «проверенной» и «безопасной» химиотерапии, медики продолжают запрещать лечение бикарбонатом натрия. Им наплевать на людей.The Unreal Universe A Book on Physics and Philosophy "For thinking laymen." 
 К счастью Туллио Симончини не удалось запугать. Он продолжил свою работу.
 Сейчас о нем знают понаслышке и благодаря интернету. Этот врач творит чудеса и лечит даже самые запущенные случаи онкологии простым и дешевым бикарбонатом натрия. 
В некоторых случаях процедуры длятся месяцами, а в некоторых (например, при раке груди) – всего несколько дней. Часто Симончини просто рассказывает людям, что им надо делать по телефону или по электронной почте. Он даже лично не присутствует при лечении и все равно результат превосходит все ожидания. Но это еще не все.... 
Раковые клетки содержат уникальный биомаркер, энзим CYP1B1. 
Энзимы – это белки, которые являются катализаторами химических реакций. 
CYP1B1 изменяет химическую структуру вещества, которое называется сальвестрол и находится во многих фруктах и овощах. Химическая реакция превращает сальвестрол в компонент, убивающий раковые клетки и не повреждающий здоровые.
 Энзим CYP1B1 вырабатывается только в раковых клетках и реагирует с сальвестролом из фруктов и овощей, образуя субстанцию, которая убивает только раковые клетки! Сальвестрол - естественная защита, находящаяся во фруктах и овощах для борьбы с грибками. Чем больше растение подвержено грибковым заболеваниям, тем больше сальвестрола они содержат.

 К таким фруктам и овощам относится: клубника, черника, малина, виноград, черная смородина, красная смородина, ежевика, клюква, яблоки, персики, зеленые овощи (брокколи и любая другая капуста), артишоки, красный и желтый перец, авокадо, аспарагус и баклажаны. Но агро- и фармацевтические компании знают об этом. 
И вот, что они предпринимают: Производят химические фунгициды, которые убивают грибки и препятствуют образованию естественной защиты (сальвестрола) у растения в ответ на грибковое заболевание.

 Сальвестрол содержат только плоды, не подвергшиеся обработке химическими фунгицидами. Самые распространенные фунгициды блокируют выработку CYP1B1. Поэтому, если вы едите химически обработанные фрукты и овощи, то никаких оздоровительных эффектов не получаете. Вы все еще думаете, что все это происходит случайно?! Вы думаете, что Туллио Симончини хотели извести по-ошибке?! Семьи хотят, чтобы люди умирали от рака и чтобы никакое лекарство этому не мешало. Они ментально и эмоционально больны и считают, что люди – это скот. Все ваши страдания им безразличны. Даже наоборот – чем больше, тем лучше. Они не совсем в своем уме.
 Хорошо, что «псих» Симончини продолжает лечить людей, потому что в мире «нормальных» миллионы пациентов продолжают умирать от неправильного лечения, которое, в свою очередь, базируется на неправильных постулатах. Спасибо таким людям как он за то, что он дает надежду в этом перевернутом мире, управляемом сумасшедшими семьями. Нам нужны такие, как он! ИМХО, грибки начинают размножаться в организме, когда у человека возникает окислительный (оксидативный) стресс.
 Тот стресс, о котором говорил Люк Монтанье и который якобы приводит к СПИДу. 
Значит, все дело в кислотно-щелочном балансе организма… 
Роль соды и щелочей в защите здоровья людей и растений 

ОБЛАСТИ ПРИМЕНЕНИЯ СОДЫ 
1. Профилактика и лечение рака. 
2. Лечение алкоголизма. 
3. Отвыкание от курения. 
4. Лечение всех видов наркоманий и токсикоманий. 
5. Выведение из организма свинца, кадмия, ртути, таллия, бария, висмута и других тяжёлых металлов. 6. Выведение радиоактивных изотопов из организма, профилактика радиоактивного заражения организма. 
7. Выщелачивание, растворение всех вредных отложений в суставах, в позвоночнике; камней в печени и почках, т.е. лечение радикулитов, остеохондрозов, полиартритов, подагры, ревматизма, мочекаменной болезни, желчекаменной болезни; растворение камней в печени, желчном пузыре, кишечнике и почках. 8. Очищение организма для усиления внимания, сосредоточенности, равновесия и успеваемости неуравновешенных детей. 
9. Очищение организма от ядовитых веществ, выработанных при раздражении, злобе, ненависти, зависти, сомнении, недовольстве и других вредных чувствах и мыслях человека (Грани Агни Йоги, т. 8, с. 99-100).

Современные исследования В организме человека, животных и растений роль соды заключается в нейтрализации кислот, повышении щелочных резервов организма в поддержании в норме кислотно-щелочного равновесия. У человека показатель кислотности pH крови должен находиться в норме в пределах 7,35-7,47. Если pH меньше 6,8 (очень кислая кровь, сильнейший ацидоз), то наступает смерть организма (БСЭ, т.12, с. 200). В настоящее время большинство людей страдает от повышенной кислотности организма (ацидоза), имея pH крови ниже 7,35. При pH меньше 7,25 (сильный ацидоз) должна назначаться ощелачивающая терапия: прием соды от 5 г до 40 г в сутки (Справочник терапевта, 1973, с. 450, 746). 



При отравлении метанолом внутривенная суточная доза соды достигает 100 г (Справочник терапевта, 1969, с. 468). 
Причинами ацидоза являются яды в пище, воде и воздухе, лекарства, пестициды. Большое самоотравление людей психическими ядами происходит от страха, беспокойства, раздражения, недовольства, зависти, злобы, ненависти, которые сейчас очень усилены благодаря нарастающим волнам Космического Огня. При потере психической энергии почки не могут удерживать в крови высокую концентрацию соды, которая при этом теряется вместе с мочой. Это другая причина ацидоза: потеря психической энергии ведет к потере щелочей (соды). 
Для коррекции ацидоза назначают 3-5 г соды в сутки (Машковский М.Д. Лекарственные средства, 1985, т.2, с. 113). 
Сода, уничтожая ацидоз, повышает щелочные резервы организма, сдвигает кислотно-щелочное равновесие в щелочную сторону (pH примерно 1,45 и выше). В щелочном организме происходит активация воды, т.е. диссоциация ее на ионы Н+ и OH- за счет аминных щелочей, аминокислот, белков, ферментов, нуклеотидов РНК и ДНК. В активированной воде, насыщенной огненной энергией организма, улучшаются все биохимические процессы: ускоряется синтез белка, быстрее обезвреживаются яды, активнее работают ферменты и аминные витамины, лучше действуют аминные лекарства, имеющие огненную природу и биологически активные вещества. 

Здоровый организм для пищеварения вырабатывает сильно щелочные пищеварительные соки. Пищеварение в двенадцатиперстной кишке происходит в щелочной среде под действием соков: панкреатический сок, желчь, сок бруттнеровой железы и сок слизистой оболочки двенадцатиперстной кишки. Все соки имеют высокую щелочность (БМЭ, изд. 2,т. 24, с. 634). 
Панкреатический сок имеет pH=7,8-9,0. Ферменты панкреатического сока действуют только в щелочной среде. Желчь в норме имеет щелочную реакцию pH=7,50-8,50. 
Секрет толстого кишечника имеет сильно щелочную среду pH=8,9-9,0 (БМЭ, изд. 2, т. 12, ст. Кислотно-щелочное равновесие, с. 857). 
При сильном ацидозе желчь становится кислой pH=6,6-6,9 вместо нормы pH=7,5-8,5. Это ухудшает пищеварение, что приводит к отравлению организма продуктами плохого пищеварения, образованию камней в печени, желчном пузыре, кишечнике и почках. 
В кислой среде спокойно живут глисты опистархоза, острицы, аскариды, цепни и др. В щелочной среде они гибнут. 
В кислом организме слюна кислая pH=5,7-6,7, что приводит к медленному разрушению эмали зубов. В щелочном организме слюна щелочная: pH=7,2-7,9 (Справочник терапевта, 1969, с. 753) и зубы не разрушаются. Для лечения кариеса кроме фтора необходим прием соды дважды в день (чтобы слюна стала щелочной). 

Сода, нейтрализуя избыточные кислоты, повышает щелочные резервы организма, делает мочу щелочной, что облегчает работу почек (сберегает психическую энергию), сберегает глутаминовую аминокислоту, предотвращает отложение камней в почках. Замечательным свойством соды является то, что избыток её легко выводится почками, давая щелочную реакцию мочи (БМЭ, изд. 2, т. 12, с. 861). “Но следует приучать тело к ней длительно” (М.О., ч. 1, с. 461), т.к. защелачивание организма содой приводит к выведению большого количества ядов (шлаков), накопленных организмом за многие годы кислой жизни. В щелочной среде с активированной водой многократно возрастает биохимическая активность аминных витаминов: В1 (тиамин, кокарбоксилаза), В4 (холин), В5 или РР (никотиномид), В6 (пиридоксаль), В12 (кобимамид). Витамины, имеющие огненную природу (М.О., ч. 1, 205) могут полностью проявлять её только в щелочной среде. В кислой среде отравленного организма даже лучшие растительные витамины не могут выявить своих лучших качеств (Бр., 13).
“Мускус и горячее молоко с содой будут хорошим предохранителем. Насколько холодное молоко не соединяется с тканями, настолько же горячее с содой проникает в центры” (М.О., ч. 1, п. 58). 

Поэтому для улучшения всасывания соды из кишечника её принимают с горячим молоком. В кишечнике сода реагирует с аминокислотами молока, образуя щелочные натриевые соли аминокислот, которые легче, чем сода всасываются в кровь, повышая щелочные резервы организма. Большие дозы соды с водой не всасываются и вызывают понос, используются как слабительное. Для борьбы с аскаридами и острицами применяют аминную щёлочь пиперазин, дополняя его клизмами соды (Машковский М.Д., т. 2, с. 366-367). 
Сода применяется при отравлении метанолом, этиловым спиртом, формальдегидом, карбофосом, хлорофосом, белым фосфором, фосфином, фтором, йодом, ртутью и свинцом (Справочник терапевта, 1969). 
Раствор соды, едкого натра и аммиака применяют для уничтожения (дегазации) боевых отравляющих веществ (КХЭ, т. 1, с. 1035).

Для отвыкания от курения: полоскание рта густым раствором соды или обмазывание полости рта содой со слюной: сода кладётся на язык, растворяется в слюне и вызывает отвращение к табаку при курении. Дозы малые, чтобы не нарушать пищеварения. Живая Этика о соде В Учении Живой Этики, записанном Еленой Ивановной Рерих, неоднократно говорится о необходимости применения соды, о ее благотворном влиянии на организм человека. 

В письме от 1 января 1935 г. Е.И. Рерих писала: “Вообще Владыка очень советует всем приучаться принимать соду два раза в день. Это изумительное предохранительное средство от многих тяжких заболеваний, в частности, от рака”
 (Письма Елены Рерих, т. 3, с. 74). 

4 января 1935г. : “Я принимаю её ежедневно, иногда при сильном напряжении, до восьми раз в день по кофейной ложке. Причём я просто высыпаю её на язык и запиваю водой. Также замечательно хорошо действует при всех простудах и напряжениях центров горячее, но не прокипяченное молоко с содой” (Письма, т. 3, с 75). 
«Хорошо и деткам давать соду в горячем молоке» (П6, 20, 1). 
18 июля 1935 г. : “Затем советую вам ежедневно принимать два раза в день двууглекислую соду. При болях в подложечке (напряжение в солнечном сплетении) приемы соды незаменимы. Да и вообще, сода – самое благодетельное средство, она предохраняет от всевозможных заболеваний, начиная от рака, но нужно приучить себя принимать её ежедневно без пропусков…

Также при ломоте и горении в горле незаменимо горячее молоко, но не вскипевшее, а также с содою. Обычная пропорция кофейная ложка на стакан. Очень советуйте всем соду. Также наблюдайте, чтобы желудок не был обременен, и кишечник чист” (П, 18.06.35). 
Великий Учитель советует ежедневный прием соды дважды в день всем людям: “Правильно, что не забываете значение соды. Не без причины ее называли пеплом Божественного Огня. Она принадлежит к тем широко даваемым лекарствам, посланным на потребу всего человечества. Следует помнить о соде не только в болезни, но и среди благополучия. Как связь с огненными действиями, она щит от тьмы разрушения. Но следует приучать тело к ней длительно. Каждый день нужно принимать её с водою или молоком; принимая ее, нужно как бы направлять ее в нервные центры. Так можно постепенно вводить иммунитет.” (МО2, 461). 
«Для ослабления диабета принимают соду…молоко с содою всегда хорошо…» (МО3, 536). 

«Явление переполнения психической энергией вызывает многие симптомы как в конечностях, так в горле и желудке. Сода полезна, чтобы вызвать разряжение, также горячее молоко…» (С, 88). 
«При раздражении и волнении Советую молоко во всех видах, как обычное противоядие. Сода укрепляет действие молока» (С, 534). 
«При волнении – прежде всего, недоедание и валериан, и, конечно, молоко с содою»
 (С, 548)  (лечение кашля) «…Мускус и горячее молоко будут хорошим предохранителем. Насколько холодное молоко не соединяется с тканями, настолько же горячее с содою проникает в центры...» (МО1, 58)

«Сода полезна и смысл ее так близок огню. Сами содовые поля назывались пеплом Великого Пожара. Так в древности люди уже знали особенности соды. Поверхность Земли покрыта содою на широкое употребление» (МО3, 595). 
«Запоры лечат различными способами, упуская из вида самый простой и естественный, а именно: простую пищевую соду с горячим молоком. В данном случае действует металл натрий. Сода дана для широкого употребления людям. Но об этом не знают и часто применяют вредные и раздражающие лекарства» (ГАЙ11, 327). 
«Напряжение огненное отражается на некоторых функциях организма. Так, в этом случае для правильной работы кишечника необходима сода, принимаемая в горячем молоке… Сода тем хороша, что не вызывает раздражения кишечника» (ГАЙ11, 515).
«К обычному очищению кишечника можно добавить регулярный прием питьевой соды, которая обладает способностью нейтрализовать многие яды…» (ГАЙ12, 147.М.А.Й.) 
1 июня 1936 г. Елена Рерих писала: “Но сода получила повсеместное признание, и сейчас ею увлекаются особенно в Америке, где она применяется чуть ли не против всех болезней… Нам указано принимать соду два раза в день, также как валериан, не пропуская ни одного дня. Сода предупреждает многие заболевания, включая даже рак” (Письма, т.3, с. 147).
8 июня 1936 г.: “Вообще, сода полезна почти при всех болезнях и является предохранителем от многих заболеваний, потому не опасайтесь принимать её, также как и валериан” (Письма, т.2, с. 215). 
«Это изумительное предохранительное средство от многих тяжких заболеваний, в частности, от рака. Я слышала о случае излечения застарелого наружного рака засыпанием его содою. Когда мы вспомним, что сода входит, как главный ингредиент, в состав нашей крови, то становится понятным ее благодетельное действие. При огненных явлениях сода незаменима» (П 3, 19, 1).
О дозах приёма Е.И. Рерих писала: “Доза соды для мальчика (диабетика в 11 лет) – четверть чайной ложки четыре раза в день” (Письма, т.3, с. 74). 
“Один английский доктор… применил простую соду от всяких воспалительных и простудных заболеваний, включая воспаление легких. Причем он давал её в довольно больших дозах чуть ли не по чайной ложке до четырех раз в день на стакан молока или воды. Конечно, английская чайная ложка меньше нашей русской. Моя семья при всех простудах, особенно при ларингите и крупозном кашле употребляет горячее молоко с содой. На чашку молока кладем чайную ложку соды” (Письма, т. 3, с. 116). 
“Если вы не принимали ещё соду, то начните по маленьким дозам, по пол кофейной ложечке два раза в день. Постепенно можно будет увеличить эту дозу. Лично я принимаю ежедневно две-три полные кофейные ложечки. При болях в солнечном сплетении и тягости в желудке принимаю и значительно больше. Но всегда следует начинать с малых доз” (Письма, т.3, с. 309). 
14 июня 1965 г. Б.Н. Абрамов записал от Матери Агни Йоги: “Интересно отметить, как чуткие организмы уже реагируют на огненную напряженность. И хорошо, если кто уже умеет регулировать в своем организме эти приливы огненных энергий. Сода может оказаться истинной панацеей” (Г.А.Й., т.6, с.119, п. 220).
Сода и щёлочи имеют огненную природу. “Сода полезна, и смысл её так близок Огню. Сами содовые поля назывались пеплом Великого Пожара” (М.О., ч.3, п.595). 
О пользе соды для растений говорится: “Утром можно полить растения, добавляя в воду щепоть соды. При закате нужно полить с раствором валериана” (А.Й., п. 387). 
В пище человека “не нужно кислоты искусственных приготовлений” (А.Й., п. 442), т.о. явно сказано о вреде искусственных кислот, но искусственные щелочи (сода и бикарбонат калия) намного полезнее хлорида и оротата калия.

! Принимать соду необходимо натощак, за 20-30 мин. до еды (нельзя сразу же после еды – может быть обратный эффект). 
Начинать с малых доз – 1/5 чайной ложки, постепенно увеличивать дозу, доводя до 1/2 чайной ложки. 
Можно развести соду в одном стакане тепло-горячей кипяченой воды (горячего молока) либо принять в сухом виде, запивая (обязательно!) горячей водой или молоком (один стакан). Принимать 2-3 р. в день.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Спасибо.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Гм, даже О.Г.Торсунов не знает такого эффективного и простого средства.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Думаю, что может сработать. Нужно проверять. Западные тамо-гунные лекарства ведь работают, не смотря на то, что аюрведа их и не рекомендует. Хотя, конечно, пранаяма, мантры и т.д. - куда более продвинутый способ лечения.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Спасибо за статью.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Цитата: "К таким фруктам и овощам относится: клубника, черника, малина, виноград, черная смородина, красная смородина, ежевика, клюква, яблоки, персики, зеленые овощи (брокколи и любая другая капуста), артишоки, красный и желтый перец, авокадо, аспарагус и баклажаны. Но агро- и фармацевтические компании знают об этом.
И вот, что они предпринимают: Производят химические фунгициды, которые убивают грибки и препятствуют образованию естественной защиты (сальвестрола) у растения в ответ на грибковое заболевание.

Сальвестрол содержат только плоды, не подвергшиеся обработке химическими фунгицидами. Самые распространенные фунгициды блокируют выработку CYP1B1. Поэтому, если вы едите химически обработанные фрукты и овощи, то никаких оздоровительных эффектов не получаете."

 Я также читала в журналах, посвященных сельскому хозяйству, что если удобрять, подкармливать растения коровьим навозом, перегноем, полученным из коровьего навоза, то растения получают иммунную защиту, т. е. у них повышается естественный иммунитет от различных заболеваний, в том числе и от грибковых. Это связано с тем, что в коровьем навозе содержатся какие-то полезные вещества (это одна из причин, почему именно коровий навоз считается ЛУЧШИМ), которые не утрачиваются, когда навоз перерабатывается дождевыми червями. Эти вещества переходят в растения. 
Также, когда пчелы собирают нектар с таких растений, то у них тоже повышается иммунитет. И мед от таких пчел тоже более полезен для развития иммунитета. (В сравнении с пчелиным медом, полученным при вывозе пасек на большие поля, засеянные монокультурой, удобренные химией, обработанные гербицидами, пестицидами...)
 Так что Господь уже все предусмотрел, все придумал наилучшим образом. ЗЕМЛЯ И КОРОВА - ОСНОВА ВЕДИЧЕСКОЙ ЭКОНОМИКИ, ОСНОВА ЗДОРОВЬЯ!
 
Корова Падма с дочерью Ручи. Телочка Атма с мамой Гопи.
 
В мае коровы любят одуванчики! Предложенные продукты с нашего скромного огорода: перцы, яблоки, виноград ранний (Юбилей Новгорода и Минский розовый), огурцы и что-то еще, не помню....
 
Ремонтантная малина (плодоносит осенью). Вот так выглядит коровий НАВОЗ! (при помощи которого можно вырастить мнооого вкусного и полезного). Я не применяю фунгициды.
Чтобы защититься от рака и других заболеваний, нужно жить жить на земле, поддерживать коров, волов и кушать продукты, выращенные своими руками на коровьем навозе и воспевать Святые Имена Бога! Это легче и проще, чем лечиться дорогостоящими лекарствами. Сода хороша, но ее одной недостаточно. Нужен комплекс мер...

----------


## Евгений А

> Pак и содa  
> (читаем и запоминаем, рассказываем другим!)


А помните ли "письма счастья"? Если рассылать таким образом эту статью, через полгода о ней будет знать вся Россия! И про необходимость сельского хозяйства согласен. Спасибо за статью!!! Я готов рассылать с утра всем подряд!!! :pyatak:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Рассылать–то несложно.
 Только надо быть уверенным, что всё это–100% работает и безвредно для всех...
Может, кто–то пробовал уже?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Все последователи Агни-йоги должны пить соду. Если Вы знакомы хоть с одним из последователей Рерихов, то знаете о чём я.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Прабху, мы не знакомы с этими последователями. Это так таинственно....
А можете, пожалуйста, написать, что Вы знаете об этом!

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Знаю что все они пьют соду.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Аа, вот в чём дело...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Одно время была популярна брошюрка о профилактике рака в быту, о вреде от разной домашней химии и от неэкологичной мебели. Там был отличный совет по замене всяких моющих ср-в (особенно на кухне) обычной чайной содой. Она и совершенно безопасна, и быстро смывается, в отличии от мыльных ср-в для посуды.

----------


## Милана

- Сода, растворенная в молоке - одно из лучших средств для смягчения кашля: сода прекрасно разжижает мокроту. Врачи рекомендуют развести 1 чайную ложку соды в кипящем молоке и принимать ее на ночь.

- Ничто так хорошо не снимает боль в горле, как его полоскание 5-6 раз в день раствором питьевой соды (2 чайных ложки соды на стакан теплой воды).

- Справиться с насморком поможет закапывание в нос содового раствора. А при обильных выделениях советуют 2-3 раза в день делать содовые промывания.

- При конъюнктивитах также помогают многократные промывания глаз раствором соды с помощью мягких ватных тампонов. Только не забудьте, что одной ваткой можно пользоваться только один раз.

- Сода издавна применяется в медицине как средство от аритмии. Внезапный приступ сердцебиения можно прекратить, приняв половину чайной ложки этого нехитрого средства.

- Помогает сода и при гипертонии: благодаря усиленному выведению жидкости и солей из организма она снижает артериальное давление. Половина чайной ложки соды, принятой вместе с лекарствами, позволяет уменьшить их дозу.

- Сода - эффективное средство против укачивания в транспорте. Также она способна помочь при большой кровопотере, отравлениях, протекающих с многократной рвотой и поносом, длительной лихорадке с обильным потоотделением. Чтобы восполнить потерю жидкости, характерную для всех этих случаев, необходимо приготовить содово-солевой раствор: половину чайной ложки соды и 1 чайную ложку соли развести в 1 литре теплой кипяченой воды и давать больному по 1 столовой ложке каждые 5 минут.

- Не препятствуя выделению пота, сода нейтрализует его кислую среду, а, соответственно, и неприятный запах. Поэтому в летнее время по утрам полезно протирать подмышечные впадины небольшим кусочком ваты, смоченным в растворе соды.

- Содовый раствор помогает избавиться от последствий укусов насекомых, успокаивая зуд и жжение, а также предотвращая попадание в ранку микробов.

- При простуде налейте в чайник 1 стакан воды, добавьте 1 чайную ложку соды. Когда вода закипит, на носик чайника нужно надеть трубочку из бумаги и подышать над содовым паром 10-15 минут для отхождения мокроты.

- При воспалении десен нужно смешать соду с небольшим количеством воды и нанести ее пальцами вдоль линии десен на небольшой участок рта. Затем очистить зубной щеткой. За один прием вы очистите, отполируете ваши зубы и нейтрализуете кислотные бактерии.

- Очень часто дисфункция желудка может стать причиной головных болей и не только их. В этом случае достаточно выпить стакан молока комнатной температуры с двумя щепотками соды.

- Для очищения кишечника иногда используют содовые клизмы (1 чайная ложка соды на процедуру). А в соотношении: 1 столовая ложка соды на 1 литр воды, ее применяют для промывания желудка.

- При сморщенной, грубой и ороговевшей коже на локтях полезна специальная ванночка. В тазик нужно влить 1 литр горячей мыльной воды и добавить 50 грамм соды. Локти смазать кремом и опустить в полученный раствор на 10 минут, периодически осторожно растирая кожу на локтях пемзой. Затем снова смазать кремом и держать в растворе еще 10 минут. После процедуры локти необходимо осушить и смазать кремом. Курс лечения - 8-10 ванн.

- При повышенной потливости ног следует обмывать их утром и вечером водным раствором соды (1 чайная ложка соды на 1 стакан теплой воды). После этого нужно положить смоченные раствором ватки между пальцев ног на всю ночь, а утром - снова их обмыть, обтереть и только потом обуться.

- Для лечения грибковых заболеваний на ногах, особенно между пальцами, нужно растворить в небольшом количестве воды 1 столовую ложку соды и натереть этой смесью место, пораженное грибком, затем сполоснуть водой и высушить. Закончить процедуру, присыпав больное место крахмалом или пудрой.

- При огрублении кожи подошв ног полезно перед сном в течение 30 мин попарить ноги в следующем растворе: 2 литра горячей воды, 1 чайная ложка соды, 1 столовая ложка натертого на терке хозяйственного мыла, после чего смазать верх стопы жирным кремом.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Микробиолог Свищева доказывает что рак вызывается трихомонадой.

----------


## Милана

> Микробиолог Свищева доказывает что рак вызывается трихомонадой.


Не правда,иначе бы преданные им не болели.
Но сама по себе теория полезная,может,как-то поспособствует улучшению нравов в обществе.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

А грибки и трихомонады это разные вещи,так кто из них прав?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Не правда,иначе бы преданные им не болели.
> Но сама по себе теория полезная,может,как-то поспособствует улучшению нравов в обществе.


Свищева проводила иследования и выяснила что трихомонадой заражены 100 процентов населения.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Природа этого паразита такова что он передается не только при половом контакте,но и от матери к ребенку.

----------


## Милана

30% населения каждые пол года проходят медицинскую  комиссию и только у немногих её находят.

----------


## Милана

Всех работников общепита,детских садов и больниц каждые пол года проверяют. У единиц находят.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Вообще я слышал что рак это кармическое заболевание,если им болеют непреданные.А вайшнавов Сам Господь Кришна забирает,хотя с внешней точки зрения кажется что преданный болеет раком.Согласитесь что даже травинка не шелохнется без дозволения Господа!Так как же тогда преданный болеет так же как и обычный человек?Шрила Прабхупада говорит в книгах,что преданный живет как все.Но на самом деле он находится на другом уровне.И естественно ни о какой карме речи быть уже не может.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Всех работников общепита,детских садов и больниц каждые пол года проверяют. У единиц находят.


Я проработал в медицине долгое время и знаю как там проверяют.Допотопными методами.

----------


## Милана

Попробуйте сейчас мед.комиссию пройти...
Несколько лет назад правила очень ужесточили.
В нашем городе мед.книжку себе никто  "купить" не может.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Попробуйте сейчас мед.комиссию пройти...
> Несколько лет назад правила очень ужесточили.
> В нашем городе мед.книжку себе никто  "купить" не может.


Я имею ввиду сами лабораторные исследования,а не санитарную книжку.Методы исследования допотопны.

----------


## Милана

> Я имею ввиду сами лабораторные исследования,а не санитарную книжку.Методы исследования допотопны.


А если методы исследования допотопны,то как тогда эта врач может заявлять,что все болеют???
Она сама что ли всех обследовала или просто так предположила??

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Да она проводила исследования и выяснила это.

----------


## Милана

А вы эту статью никак продемонстрировать не можете?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> А вы эту статью никак продемонстрировать не можете?


http://medinfa.ru/article/12/115327/

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Свищева проводила иследования и выяснила что трихомонадой заражены 100 процентов населения.


100% И даже Вы Прабху?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> 100% И даже Вы Прабху?


Да!Но я не Прабху :smilies: Кариес вызывают тоже трихомонады.Кариес у всех есть.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Мда...

----------


## Анатоль

Всё вышенаписанное очень сложно и запутано.

Рак как есть, так его и нет, а точнее это материальная иллюзия. Рак - это жизненная позиция в нетуда, причём во времени ).

----------


## Dhiramati d.d.

Я прочитала эту статью полгода назад, помещал один преданный.
Использовала несколько рецептов, которые привела Милана (они давно есть в сети).
Могу сказать, эффект положительный.

----------


## Анатоль

> Могу сказать, эффект положительный.


Извиняюсь за назойливость - а по подробнее можно о положительном эффекте?

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

Абрикосовые косточки - профилактика и лечение онкологии и идеальная пища долгожителей

Как известно рацион горных долгожителей Абхазии, Армении и Пакистанской Гималайской долины Хунза состоит не менее чем на 50% из Абрикосов и их косточек - летом свежих зимой сушеных вымоченных в талой воде.

Абрикосы едят в месте с КОСТОЧКАМИ !!! 



Автор приводит научные свидетельства того, что профилактика рака очень проста и недоумевает: почему же ортодоксальная медицина объявила войну лекарству, с помощью которого многие клиники успешно вылечили своих пациентов?



Книга американского еврея писателя-документалиста Эдуарда Гриффина "Мир без рака" посвящена истории одного открытия, главным героем которого является Витамин В17 или лаэтрил, или амигдалин* - вещество, стремительно уничтожающее раковые клетки. Автор приводит научные свидетельства того, что профилактика рака очень проста и недоумевает: почему же ортодоксальная медицина объявила войну лекарству, с помощью которого многие клиники успешно вылечили своих пациентов?



* Амигдалин (лат. amygdalus) содержится в семенах горького миндаля, в косточках абрикосов, персиков, слив, вишен и др. растений.



Автор находит ответ не в науке, а в политике в области рака - а она скрыта в экономической мотивации тех, кто доминирует в медицинском истеблишменте. Если ежегодно биллионы долларов уходят на исследования в области рака, другие биллионы приходят от продаж химсоединений, то перед нами вырисовывается вполне понятная картина: от рака живут больше людей, чем от него умирают. И если решение может быть найдено в простом витамине, то в одночасье рушится гигантская индустрия, которая, само собой, этому всеми силами противится. Фармацевтические компании проводят исследования только тех химсоединений, которые они изобретают; таким образом, если лекарство утверждено, у них появляются эксклюзивные права на его продажу. И они никогда не пойдут на то, чтобы провести исследования простой еды, которая не может быть ими запатентована, и продается в любом супермаркете. Вещество, убивающее рак, было найдено в большинстве фруктовых косточек, в частности, абрикосовых. Семя абрикоса было объявлено лекарством от всех известных раков еще 35 лет назад. Ученые заявили, что если эти семена входят в ежедневную диету человека, раковые клетки у него никогда не будут развиваться, так же, как, например, человек никогда не заболеет цингой, если он съедает в день хотя бы один апельсин. Транснациональные фармацевтические компании совместно с медицинским истеблишментом США заставили FDA (Управление по контролю за продуктами и лекарствами) объявить незаконным продажу "сырых" абрикосовых косточек, также как и витамина В17 с приложенной к ним информацией об их антиканцерогенном эффекте.







Витамин B17 найден в семенах яблока, персика, вишни, винограда и абрикоса. Он обнаружен в некоторых бобовых и многих травах, а также в горьком миндале. Жесткое ядро в глубине абрикоса находится там совсем не для того, чтобы его выбрасывать. Фактически, эта плотная деревянная оболочка защищает один из наиболее замечательных пищевых продуктов на земле. Доктор Эрнст Т. Kребс-Младший - биохимик из Сан-Франциско, выдвинул теорию, что рак, подобно цинге* и пеллагре*, не вызывается некоей таинственной бактерией, вирусом или токсином, но является болезнью витаминного дефицита, вызванного недостатком существенных компонентов в пищевом рационе современного человека. Он идентифицировал этот компонент как часть семейства нитрилоцидов, которые в изобилии встречается в природе в более чем 1200 съедобных растениях. В особенно большом количестве этот компонент содержится в семенах плодов семейства Prunus Rosacea (горький миндаль, абрикос, терновник, вишня, персик и слива), но также он содержится в травах, кукурузе, сорго, просе, кассаве (тапиоке), семени льна, яблочных семенах, и многих других пищевых продуктах, которые были удалены из диеты человека современной цивилизацией. Доказательства, приводимые доктором Кребсом в поддержку своего мнения, впечатляют. Несколько веков назад мы употребляли в пищу богатый витамином В17 просяной хлеб, но сейчас мы предпочитаем белый хлеб, который его не содержит. Когда-то наши бабушки толкли в ступе семена слив, изюма, зеленого винограда, яблок, абрикосов и другие, и добавляли толченый порошок в свои варенья и консервированные продукты. Бабушка не знала, зачем она делает это, но семена этих фруктов являются самым мощным источником витамина В17 в мире. Независимые исследования показали, что племя Ханза в Гималаях никогда не встречалось с раком до тех пор, пока их родная диета была богата просом и абрикосами. Однако, как только они столкнулись с западной диетой, они стали болеть раком. Смысл этих находок не может не ошеломлять. Но если мы много лет назад смогли победить цингу (дефицит витамина С), почему же мы сегодня бессильны против рака? Ответ прост - западные правительства сгибаются под давлением фармацевтических транснациональных корпораций; Управления по контролю за продуктами и лекарствами (FDA), Американской Медицинской Ассоциации. Все они очень успешно провели в свое время совместную кампанию против витамина В17, основанную на том факте, что витамин содержит в себе "смертельный" цианид (соли синильной кислоты). В12 тоже содержит в себе значительные количества цианида, однако, никто не убирал его из магазинов. Лаэтрил доктора Кребса был получен из абрикосовых косточек и затем синтезирован в форму кристалла на основе своих собственных уникальных процессов. Но внезапно FDA засыпала прессу историей о несчастной паре из Сан-Франциско, которые отравились, поедая сырые абрикосовые косточки. По всей Америке эта история была на первых полосах. Однако журналисты, занимавшиеся этим вопросом, так и не смогли идентифицировать несчастную парочку. Но дело было сделано. С тех пор употребление витамина В17 или абрикосовых косточек прочно стало ассоциироваться с самоубийством.



Согласно Альманаху питания от 5 до 30 косточек абрикоса, съеденные в течение дня, но ни в коем случае за один прием, могут быть хорошей профилактической дозой.



* Цинга - авитаминоз, сопровождающийся нервными нарушениями, потерей мышечной силы, цианозом тканей, выпадением зубов и кровоизлияниями в органы тела.



** Пеллагра - кожная эндемическая болезнь. Выражается краснотой кожи, поносами и нервными расстройствами.



*** Анемия - малокровие. Характеризуется снижением в эритроцитах гемоглобина.



Еще в 50-х годах, Кребс доказал, что В17 совершенно безвреден для людей. Проверив витамин на животных, он наполнил свой шприц мегадозой и ввел себе в вену. По сей день он пребывает в добром здравии. Витамин безвреден для тканей тела по той простой причине, что каждая молекула В17 состоит из одного соединения цианида, одного - бензолдехида и двух соединений глюкозы (сахара), плотно упакованных вместе. Чтобы цианид стал опасен, в первую очередь необходимо "вскрыть" молекулу и освободить его, на что способен только энзим под названием бета-глюкозидаза. Этот энзим присутствует в теле в минимальных количествах, но почти в 100 раз его больше в раковых опухолях. Следовательно, цианид освобождается только в раковых участках тела с поразительными результатами, губительными для раковых клеток, потому что бензолдехид тоже освобождается в то же самое время. Это - смертельный яд по своим свойствам, но в сочетании с цианидом он становится в 100 раз сильнее. Эффект, производимый этими веществами на раковые клетки, превосходит все ожидания. Раковые клетки погибают.



Мы предлагаем вам выдержки из доклада доктора Кребса (мл.), прочитанного в Лос-Анджелесе на Ежегодной Раковой Конференции в 1989 г.: "Рак является следствием хронического нарушения обмена веществ, что сегодня уже очевидно. Это не инфекционная болезнь, которая вызывается бактериями или вирусами. Это - болезнь, которая является метаболической по природе. Это нарушение обмена веществ. Большинство нарушений обмена веществ имеет своим основанием дисбаланс в нашем организме витаминов и минеральных веществ. Ни одна болезнь обмена веществ в истории человека никогда не была вылечена или предотвращена ничем другим, кроме как факторами, имеющими отношение к диете организма. В прошлом мы имели множество разрушительных смертельных болезней, которые теперь стали фактически неизвестными. Они были предотвращены и обезврежены. Источник этих болезней коренился в питательной недостаточности организма. Например, цинга уничтожала человечество тысячами. Болезнь, которая могла погубить целую полярную экспедицию или выбить из армии 50 процентов крестоносцев. Болезнь эта полностью скорректирована витамином С или аскорбиновой кислотой, которая внесла полноценный фактор в рацион человека и погасила эпидемии цинги. Вы, наверное, хорошо знакомы и с тем фактом, что Великобритания снова обрела доминион над всеми морями, когда опытным путем обнаружила, что добавка в виде лимона или сока других цитрусовых в рацион моряков, снимает со всего флота проклятие цинги. До включения витамина C в диету моряков нередко случалось так, что три четвертых экипажа серьезно заболевали к концу рейса и затем те, кто не умирали, мистически выздоравливали по прибытии на берег: они получали доступ к свежим плодам и овощам, богатым витамином C. В прошлом мы также имели пагубную анемию, смертность от которой составляла до 99%. И никакая медицинская методика не могла с нею справиться. Пока исследователи, доктора Мурфи, Шиппл и Мино не нашли причину в пищевой недостаточности. Они просто сказали пациентам, "идите в мясную лавку, купите свежей печенки и приготовьте это, слегка подпалив поверхность, ешьте порциями в течение трех дней". Пациенты, последовавшие совету, все без исключения вылечились. Но, несмотря на это, эти доктора были подвергнуты цензуре Медицинских Учреждений и обвинялись в том, что занимаются медицинским шарлатанством. Когда стала изучаться биохимия сырой печенки, было обнаружено, что ответственными факторами в этом процессе были витамин B12 и фолиевая кислота. Так что теперь витамин B12 и фолиевая кислота стали частью нашего рациона. Те же медицинские учреждения в 1974-м, были обеспокоены тем, что простым пищевым фактором можно предотвратить болезнь, смертность от которой почти столь же высока, как и от анемии. Но такова научная правда, что семена всех обычных плодов (кроме цитрусовых) содержат витамин B17 - основной противораковый витамин. Если мы употребляем надлежащие количества витамина или в чистой форме, или посредством содержащих нитрилоциды пищевых продуктов, мы гарантированы от развития этой болезни также, как мы смогли предотвратить цингу при помощи витамина C и анемию при помощи витамина B12. Еще одна болезнь, которая является метаболической по природе, это - пеллагра. Одно время в некоторых частях мира она распространялась в эпидемических пропорциях. Сэр Уильям Ослер в книге "Принципы и Практика Медицины" высказался о пеллагре: "Я был в больнице Lenoir, штат Северная Каролина, где в течение одной зимы 75 процентов людей умерло от этой болезни. Она распространялась как эпидемия и убеждала меня в том, что вне всякого сомнения - это вирус". Но вскоре вышли блистательные работы доктора Голдбергера - хирурга Службы Здравоохранения Соединенных Штатов, который ясно доказал, что причина пеллагры - недостаток свежей зелени в рационе. Таким образом, другое смертельное хроническое нарушение обмена веществ нашло себе полное излечение в простом пищевом факторе, который заключается в сбалансированном питании. Мы установили, что рак не исключение из этого правила. Всей медицинской наукой не изобретено еще такого препарата, который мог бы заставить нас стать здоровее или мудрее, или поднять наш жизненный тонус, если это лекарство не присутствует в нашей обычной еде. И когда мы употребляем неадекватную нашему организму пищу, организм заболевает. Если вы не получаете витамин B17 через пищевые продукты, лучший способ - употреблять его в чистом виде в форме инъекций. Если раковое заболевание возникло, то самое важное - это в короткий промежуток времени снабдить организм максимальной дозой витамина B17. Все сопутствующие этому медицинские навыки являются второстепенными. Помимо этого существуют многие вспомогательные меры, профилактирующие рак, а именно - препараты, улучшающие кровь, стабилизирующие кровяное давление и уменьшающие боль. Раньше фрукты содержали витамин B17 не только в семенах, но и в своей мякоти. Сегодня только дикие плоды содержат в себе B17. Плод, который мы едим сегодня - это печальный результат многих лет его культивирования ради размеров и внешнего вида, его мякоть уже не содержит B17. Чтобы удовлетворить потребности организма в этом витамине, мы должны или есть семена этих плодов, или пополнять им наш рацион в форме таблеток. В настоящее время, к сожалению, это запрещено правительством, но мы надеемся, что вскоре увидим этот витамин доступным и сможем предотвращать рак таким же образом, каким мы предотвращаем цингу. Мы нуждаемся в эквиваленте приблизительно семи абрикосовых семян в сутки. Это количество предотвратит возможность ракового заболевания. Почти во всех случаях рака, когда B17 принимается в больших дозах, раковые опухоли стягиваются.



Для профилактики рака начните с небольшого количества семян: 1-2 в день и дойдите до 7 - 10 шт. Старайтесь не употреблять сахар-рафинад (сахар подкармливает раковые клетки), кофеин (очень плохо влияет на печень и почки), и муку высшего сорта (легко обращается в сахар в организме). Старайтесь есть больше необработанных пищевых продуктов. Книга Э. Дж. Гриффина содержит подробную информацию об исследованиях в области рака, которые были приостановлены, и о крупных ученых, которые были арестованы, когда стали выступать в поддержку использования витамина B17.



статья эта очень полезная и я поставила 1 симпатию автору поста , жаль больше симпатий не разрешенно ставить. Если тебе тоже понравилась статья - поставь и ты автору статьи симпатию. Думаю ему будет приятно. Зина

Лично от себя добавлю, я тоже помню, в детстве мы просто обажали костички от слив, чернослива, а родители пугали нас синильной кислотой, которая в них содержится. Но я не помню ни одного случая, чтобы после их употребления были какие-то желудочные или другие растройства. Впрочем, по-видимому, всё хорошо в меру (мы и волчьи ягоды ели тайком). Однозначно автор прав в том, что нет отрасли промышленности, которая могла бы соперничать с фармакалогией по проценту прибыли. А ещё Маркс сказал, что нет такого преступления, на которое не пошел бы капиталист, ради 300% прибыли. А тут за 1000% зашкаливает. А кто об этом скажет миллиардеру, когда с него милого как раз и можна содрать наибольший куш. Тем более, что он знает - все можно купить за деньги. Ну если не за деньги, то за большие деньги, в том числе и здоровье. Да они живём сожрут любой аторитет, которыйподтвердит выше сказанное или заплатят столько, что он заткнётся. Статья заставляет задуматься.В детстве многие из нас  ели косточки от абрикосов и нас пугали тем, что в них содержится яд\70-80 годы 20 века\. Но мы понемногу ели , а я и сейчас ем яблоки целиком-остается только корешок.Начну снова есть семена абрикос-по 3-5 штук в день, не зря же их у нас в магазине продают, а я гадала зачем они?

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

В прошлом году сыроедением рак лечить предлагали.....
Видимо тех кто это предлагал уже нет в живых.
А этот год фанатов соды и косточек?

----------


## Ivan

> Как известно рацион горных долгожителей *Абхазии,* Армении и Пакистанской Гималайской долины Хунза состоит не менее чем на 50% из Абрикосов и их косточек - летом свежих зимой сушеных вымоченных в талой воде.


Пусть будет Вам известно что в Абхазии вообще не растут абрикосы, тем более для обеспечения 50% рациона горных жителей !!!

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Вообще смешно читать о лечении РАКА как некой одной всепоражающей болезни.У него до 100 разновидностей. Безграмотная чушь.

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

Косточки абрикоса, миндаля и яблок -  эффективное, простое и доступное всем окружающим людям метод и средство профилактики и оздоровления.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Миндальный орех продукт полезный. Рак им не лечат.

Профилактика и лечение это разные вещи.

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

тем не менее - в миндале кроме всего прочего много витамина В17 противо онкологического фактора

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

А если кому то  на роду написано помереть от гриппа что ему даст миндаль......
Возможно миндаль лечит страх рака у больных паранойей.

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

История одного открытия, главным героем которого является Витамин В17 или лаэтрил, или амигдалин -- вещество, стремительно уничтожающее раковые клетки и улучшающее здоровье. Эдвард Гриффин написал об этом книгу под названием «Мир без рака».
В организме человека Витамин В17 обладает противораковыми свойствами: притягивается к раковым клеткам, в которых содержится бета-глюкозидаза, уничтожает их, не разрушая здоровую ткань. Создается впечатление наличия в нем специфичных свойств по предупреждению и сдерживанию раковых заболеваний. Кроме того, это вещество действует, как болеутоляющее средство, улучшает обменные процессы, замедляет процесс старения.
Вещество, убивающее рак, было найдено в большинстве фруктовых косточек (горький миндаль, абрикос, терновник, вишня, персик и слива), также он содержится в травах, кукурузе, сорго, просе, семени льна, яблочных семенах.

http://youtu.be/CWjdzhTQtgY

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

На ютюбе рак теперь лечат.А посерьезнее ничего нет?

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

кто ищет тот всегда найдет.

----------


## Dhiramati d.d.

> Извиняюсь за назойливость - а по подробнее можно о положительном эффекте?


Сами попробуйте пару рецептов применить, и увидите. Лично мне помогает. Другим навязывать не буду.

----------


## АкхилаРасаАмритаДаса

ки джая Диди!!! правильным Путем следуете! мои поклоны из поселка Курджиново,КЧР,Россия..побольше бы таких КРИШНАитских коммун и коровьего навоза..как выйду за калитку-коровы гуляют по полю.Жалко,что не КРИШНАитов..Таковые в центральной лишь части селения живут,а мне брахмачарье в 62года уже под силу только собирать это богатство после наших МАТЕРЕЙ..ки джая!

----------


## Сеня

А в какой гуне сода, в страсти?

----------

